# couple of rough water trips for y'all



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

I deck on this boat. Check out our catches.
Travis


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Please stand further back I can still see the fish - LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

does that have some sort of coherant meaning, or is that just random babble?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

what boat do you deck on, Travis?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chris-Chris said:


> Please stand further back I can still see the fish - LOL


 thats funny


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Mont, 
I'm the deckhand on the Ambush in Port Aransas. Worked with Mike the last two years on a couple of charter boats out of Port A. We've caught a lot of fish together, and he's taught me things he's learned fishing all over the world. Thanks for asking.
travis


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am surprised Mike Buffington hasn't tripped over his ego and fallen over board, Travis. You showing up here the day after I banned him here for the 2nd time is pure coincidence, I am sure.


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

harpooner said:


> does that have some sort of coherant meaning, or is that just random babble?


I'm just glad it wasn't a fish ID question.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Can't believe his ego would get in the way of him posting up pics of his daily snapper haul! Don't see a whole lot of anything else, though.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Release the hounds.............................popcorn anyone ???????


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Cool pictures. They'd make nice postal stamps too... you wouldn't even have to resize them.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

The sharks slowly circled their intended victim, careful to only bite off his feet , so he couldn't swim away.......................


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It looks like the "capt." and not the mate posted the same dead fish pics on 360 tuna with the same versbose description of the trip. Besides being banned twice here, it's bad for all of us to have these so called professionals posting dead fish pics day after day without so much as a hint of effort going towards describing the rest of the trip. A good trip, with pics of anglers hooked up, holding lit up fish, ect., gives a lot less material for the PETA types to work with than what was posted in this thread. It's something to consider now that more and more species are heading for limits and increased regulations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

The reason I am on here instead of Mike is you refused to even talk with him, for no reason you banned him with no explanation. Peta? Please...
TRAVIS


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

one other thing, a good trip is happy customers who come back Mont


----------



## fishstik (Aug 21, 2006)

*Legal Limit Problem?*

I may be confused, but is it a problem to post too many legal fish caught on a trip? I would think 2coolers would be more open-minded about legal limits and there should not be a requirement to censor the catch......look at the partyboat pics that get posted all the time and no one is screaming about that. On those private partyboat trips sometimes there are only 8-10 people w/ 100+ tuna and I haven't seen those photos censored -- so what's the real problem? That Capt. Mike and Travis have been catching too many fish and are proud of it just like anyone else would be? Just wondering......


----------



## TBRed (Jun 29, 2006)

My guess is that Mont doesn't want you guys to only post pics of your catches with out a little description. It appears he thinks that they are only posted to advertise or brag. 

It would be nice if you told everyone how you guys catch all those fish.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

TBRed said:


> It appears he thinks that they are only posted to advertise or brag.
> 
> 
> 
> > Can't figure it out, myself. I cant see the little pictures too well, but they don't look like "brag material" to me.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Travis, he came on here like some prima donna with an attitude worse than my mother in law. I quietly deleted it the first time and then showed him the door the 2nd time around. Like anyone else, I have the right to refuse service to anyone. Suppose you told me to get off your boat, and I didn't. I suspect you wouldn't be real happy about that. Then, after being told to leave, I reboard your boat. At that point, I doubt you would have much patience with me. 

I don't ban people for "no reason" and have absolutely no obligation to explain how I run things to him nor anyone else. Capt. Mike has caused problems for not only me, but several of my moderators as well. When he signed back up after being banned, he subjected himself to a large monetary obligation as well. 

PETA is People for Ethical Treatment of Animals and I can tell you and everyone else reading this, they love stringers or boards full of dead fish being posted on fishing websites. For most fisherman I know, the fish are just a bonus, the trip is what it's about. Being outside, catching fish, having a good time, all that. Posts that include shots of the trip, shots of happy fisherman catching fish, and more than just the meat haul go a long ways towards preserving our sport as well as your lively hood. I don't have anything against a good catch or a picture of a good catch, but there's a lot more to it than just the meat haul. Sometimes, fishermen, and even good ones, can be their own worst enemy. You don't have to look far down the road to see what's coming. We are down to 2 snapper, and more regulations on what were previously considered trash fish are coming. You can be a part of the problem or a part of the solution. It's up to you.


----------



## Pleiades (May 24, 2006)

My hats off to Mont , never could understand why someone would bring a knife to gun fight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for the explanation as well as the definition. I was wondering who to blame about the nmfs regulations. I'll let him know.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

See, there's that bad attitude again. That's exactly what I mean. I personally sit on two different Gulf Council AP's, so don't even preach to me about the NMFS and their regs. Along side me sit several folks that would gladly end all fishing if they got the chance, starting with the for hire sector.

If you want to look at a guy that's doing things right, use the search function and see what Capt. Chris Martin is doing.
There are serveral other captains that have moved into the modern era of fishing, but I am using him as an example because he's a good friend and a good guy. The internet can be your best weapon or your worst enemy when it comes to promoting fishing. As the owner of this site, it's my call about who stays and who gets shown the door.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

ok, ok, I'll be nice


----------



## Didjman (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, I just polished of a box of cheezits...

I'm still sorta new here, and this is the first one of these I've seen...I'm not fully in the know, but I gotta say Mont knows what he's talking about and if these guys need to leave, then "Goodbye". No disrespect, no harsh words from me...I just know this is the best site I've ever found and full of the kind of people I really enjoy - intelligent, generous, conservation minded, and see the bigger picture when it counts, but can still be silly with the best of 'em. I'm getting old enough now that I have little patience for those that do not fit the above description.

Is this the same guy that said something like "sorry, I do this for a living" and refused to offer any tips?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> is this the same guy that said something like "sorry, I do this for a living" and refused to offer any tips?


it's the same boat, at least.

As an aside, I personally don't expect anyone to give up anything that's going to cost them money. Again, going back to Chris Martin, I was down in his area last year for a few days and asked him where to find a pull on the line. He pointed to an area and said it wasn't producing massive reds, but was producing massive amounts of fish that were fun to catch. I don't want your honeyhole, but if you are on a pattern or can send me in the general direction, it's going to come back to you 10 times in the future.


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

*And all this work*



Mont said:


> Travis, he came on here like some prima donna with an attitude worse than my mother in law. I quietly deleted it the first time and then showed him the door the 2nd time around. Like anyone else, I have the right to refuse service to anyone. Suppose you told me to get off your boat, and I didn't. I suspect you wouldn't be real happy about that. Then, after being told to leave, I reboard your boat. At that point, I doubt you would have much patience with me.
> 
> I don't ban people for "no reason" and have absolutely no obligation to explain how I run things to him nor anyone else. Capt. Mike has caused problems for not only me, but several of my moderators as well. When he signed back up after being banned, he subjected himself to a large monetary obligation as well.
> 
> PETA is People for Ethical Treatment of Animals and I can tell you and everyone else reading this, they love stringers or boards full of dead fish being posted on fishing websites. For most fisherman I know, the fish are just a bonus, the trip is what it's about. Being outside, catching fish, having a good time, all that. Posts that include shots of the trip, shots of happy fisherman catching fish, and more than just the meat haul go a long ways towards preserving our sport as well as your lively hood. I don't have anything against a good catch or a picture of a good catch, but there's a lot more to it than just the meat haul. Sometimes, fishermen, and even good ones, can be their own worst enemy. You don't have to look far down the road to see what's coming. We are down to 2 snapper, and more regulations on what were previously considered trash fish are coming. You can be a part of the problem or a part of the solution. It's up to you.


I been doing all day and look what I missed. Gotta admit, you have alot more patience than I Mont. Great site and even greater explanation.

And whoever made the comment about the postage stamp regarding the pics, HILARIOUS!


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

those fish in the pictures are TINY


----------



## marlinboy33 (Aug 4, 2006)

i thought coplaints about legal catches were not alllowed seems alittle hypocritical


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mont I think you do a fine job and sorry you have to put up with jerks like this.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

marlinboy33 said:


> i thought coplaints about legal catches were not alllowed seems alittle hypocritical


 Easy, read all the post before you post something dumb not trying to be rude just stating the facts I think Mont has explained himself way more than i would have


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

wonder if the guy even read the agreement he electronically signed... LOL!! $250,000 is a LOT of money!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Suppose you told me to get off your boat, and I didn't. I suspect you wouldn't be real happy about that. Then, after being told to leave, I reboard your boat. At that point, I doubt you would have much patience with me.


Uhhh Capt. we are gonna need back up.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Wow.........................this amazes me. It's just a fishing report isn't it? 

Getting tougher...........................It seems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

It was, not sure what is is now. Feels like a lynching mob of morons.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'd call it grandstanding more than a fishing report.

but, whatever.


----------



## fishstik (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nice Pics*

Out Cast, I too find it amazing! These guys just posted some nice catches and are getting blasted for it. Nice catches, fresh air and fun is why we are all out there to begin with -- let's share that fishing comradery and accept the post for what it was -- a simple picture or two of some nice catches. When asked to explain the method used he said rigs and lots of bait -- why can't we just take him at his word? Looks like the method is working and obviously on more than one trip -- I say good luck to you Travis I can see you have the fishing fever in your blood!! Don't let negativism get you down, just enjoy what you do.


----------



## TBRed (Jun 29, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'd call it grandstanding more than a fishing report.
> 
> but, whatever.


Isn't that why most people post reports and take pictures of their fish????


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This is the most red I've seen since I've been on here. I'm not gonna say anything with all the bullets flying.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> This is the most red I've seen since I've been on here. I'm not gonna say anything with all the bullets flying.


LOL Thats exactly what I was just thinking.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

TBRed said:


> Isn't that why most people post reports and take pictures of their fish????


when it's a charter captain and his deckhand doing it in order to drum up business - that's a bit different than the average guy. Dont'cha think?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Wooooooo hooooooooooo are we havin fun yet?


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

*Red*

I have not seen this much red since Christmas.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

THat is a crazy ammount of red. I wasnt part of it this time.


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

how do you give out red and green i think some people need it


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Shepco, hit the lawyer scale on top right of the post.


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks alot


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> THat is a crazy ammount of red. I wasnt part of it this time.


me either.

for a change


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

When the theres this much red and the Ho and Monkey man arent involved theres something wrong.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I wouldnt go fishing with them anyway. Who wants to catch a bunch of 8" snapper anyway?? Man those are small!


----------



## TBRed (Jun 29, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> This is the most red I've seen since I've been on here. I'm not gonna say anything with all the bullets flying.


I got all of my red from the Mont himself. I guess I asked the wrong question.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

TBRed said:


> I got all of my red from the Mont himself. I guess I asked the wrong question.


Danm dude, did ya pee pee in his cereal?   dont answer


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I smell sumtin fishy going on!!! Why is all that red just on them guys with the lowest posts and the newest memberships??? Could it be the sarcasm??? Could it be disrespect??? Ohh wait!!! I bet its the same guy with fifteen different email addresses and alias's!! Yeah that's the ticket!!

I'd ban 'em all!

Jest ma 2 pennies.....


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

Good Lord...a whole bunch of ya could stand to take 2 twists outta your panties.It's funny watchin a bucnh of people jump on the bandwagon when the cheif don't like somethin...it *really* is OK to form an opinion on your own. I guess many will have to watch what pictures they post here now...you know what they say about glass houses-


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bring out yer dead........................

"but i'm not dead yet"

"yes you are" bonk..............


----------



## fishstik (Aug 21, 2006)

it's like junior highschool and guess who the head bully is


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

10,500 posts... Dude, do you ever sleep?



speckle-catcher said:


> when it's a charter captain and his deckhand doing it in order to drum up business - that's a bit different than the average guy. Dont'cha think?


----------



## Bigdaddy101 (Jul 24, 2006)

There are a bunch of Bay Captain's posting pics also, I think that it is not the pics as much as the attitude. Just like every where else in life there are nice people and there are not so nice people, there are bosses and you can either do what the boss says or find somewhere else to work (or post). If you don't like the way Mont runs his deal (and I don't agree with him all the time) then go somewhere else.


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

tmcmahon said:


> Good Lord...a whole bunch of ya could stand to take 2 twists outta your panties.It's funny watchin a bucnh of people jump on the bandwagon when the cheif don't like somethin...it *really* is OK to form an opinion on your own. I guess many will have to watch what pictures they post here now...you know what they say about glass houses-


 I actually kinda can agree with that, but dont get mad at me for my opinion!!!!


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

porkchop said:


> I actually kinda can agree with that, but dont get mad at me for my opinion!!!!


You got it LOL!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

harpooner said:


> I deck on this boat. Check out our catches.
> Travis


Why would you brag on such small fish and such bad photography?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry about the photoghaphy, I have to reduce them to post them, but several of those dogs push 15lbs. thats pretty big for dog snapper.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Travis, let Buffington know I got his email this morning. For the record, not all webmasters are 4 eyed pencil pushing geeks with pocket protectors. He might consider that in future emails.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

and pibb goes all over my monitor.. LMAO!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Travis, let Buffington know I got his email this morning. For the record, not all webmasters are 4 eyed pencil pushing geeks with pocket protectors. He might consider that in future emails.


LOL I'm 6' 280lbs ex-military ops........and I'm the small one of the group LOL
Classic what some people think we look like because we know about computers.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

LMAO. You know the old addage about people who assume.  And man, ole Buff has the wrong idea of Mont fo sho.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Blue Water Ho,
I'll second that one!....I take it this Travis or Mike hasn't seen Mont on his Honda Goldwing....He makes it look like a Vespa scooter!LOL...LOL..Very large and in charge.

Thanks for the great site Mont!


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

i have seen a picture of mont but i thought he was standing on a box

hahahahaha


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Lmao


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

shepco said:


> i have seen a picture of mont but i thought he was standing on a box
> 
> hahahahaha


Mont is one of a few guys I look up to....in many ways.
Plus, I have seen bears with smaller hands LOL


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*I tend to disagree...*

Mont ain't so big, but hey, neither is Mastercylinder









Ohh wait......they may be big to abnormal people, ya know less that 6 feet tall and 250 pounds!!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Wait till ya meet Mont and Vic at the same moment. Im 6'1 so......


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I think this thread has outlived it's half life. Tight lines to all this weekend.


----------

